# Anno 1404 Venedig Probleme



## Niza (4. September 2010)

Also was mich total nervt ist das Anno 1404 Venedig jetzt scho*n alle 15 - 30 Minuten abstürz*t.
*Kein Bluescreen kein Fehler hinterlegt springt einfach auf den Desktop.*

*jetzt kann ich noch nichtmal die letzden 2 Spielstände laden* 
immer nachricht : Laden Fehlgeschlagen!

Ich muss dazu sagen *um so größer die Siedlung wird in meinem Beispiel um so häufiger kommen Abstürze!*
*
Aber erst ab einer bestimmen größe der Siedlung fangen die Abstürze erst an. Sprung auf Desktop.

Der Computer hat sich aber nicht aufgehangen oder Soundhänger oder ähnliches.
*
Das 3. letzte Savegame sind auf einmal alle meine inseln weiß statt blau.

seht euch doch zum Beispiel mal die Screenshots an.

Dann macht das Spielen gar keinen Spaß mehr weil man die gleichen Sachen immer wieder aufbauen muss.Und man nie weiter kommt.

Verwende auch öfter mal die Beschleunigungstaste!

Kommt aber auch in anderen Partien mit großen Siedlungen vor.

Neuinstallation schon versucht vom betriebssystem und Spiel!
Neuste Treiber
Alle anderen Spiele keine Probleme!

Hier mein System:
HDD 1TB und 250 GB
CPU 4x 2,8GHz Phenom 2 X4 925
Grafikkarte : 9800GTX+
Windows XP Pro SP3 32Bit
gigabyte GA M56S S3
4 GB DDR2 800
Creative X-Fi Xtreme musik
*TEMPS sind alle im grünen Bereich*!

Bitte um hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2010)

Das ist seltsam... läuft vlt. irgendeine Software im Hintergrund, die stören kann? GANz sicher alle Treiber aktuell, also auch Board usw. ? Vlt teste mal ohne die X-Fi, ob die vlt. schuld ist? 


Die CPU ist ja auf Normaltakt, oder?


----------



## Pommes (4. September 2010)

Niza schrieb:


> jetzt scho*n alle 15 - 30 Minuten abstürz*t.



Wie lang lief et denn vorher


----------



## Niza (6. September 2010)

Pommes schrieb:


> Wie lang lief et denn vorher



Fast garkeine Abstürze!
wenn mal auf Desktop springen ca 4  Stunden ohne Absturz 

Die Abstürze steigern sich langsam mit der Partiegröße Siedlungsgröße.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist seltsam... läuft vlt. irgendeine Software  im Hintergrund, die stören kann? GANz sicher alle Treiber aktuell, also  auch Board usw. ? Vlt teste mal ohne die X-Fi, ob die vlt. schuld ist?
> 
> 
> Die CPU ist ja auf Normaltakt, oder?



CPU ist Normaltakt

Soundtreiber und Grafikkartentreiber sind Aktuell.

Allerdings muss ich die Firewall "Sunbelt personal Firewall" abschalten  während der Spiels und Startes weil sonst ein Bluescreen kommt.

Avira Anti Vir Free ist auch installiert.

Andere Spiele wie z.B. X3 Terran Conflict keine Probleme


Ich versuche noch mal eine Anno 1404 und Venedig Neuinstallation!
Die Patchs lade ich mir nochmal neu runter!
Mal schauen ob sich was ändert!

Erfolge sind ja gespeichert über internet!


----------



## michael7738 (19. Oktober 2010)

Muss nun auch mal meinen Senf dazu ablassen. Bin grad stinksauer weil ich soeben 4 Stunden verloren habe. Autosaves alle hinüber, letzter funktionierender Ursprungsspielstand ist 4 Stunden her.

Meine Probleme sind die gleichen wie im ersten Post beschrieben: -Sprung auf den Desktop ohne Fehlermeldung, -Laden der Autosaves schlägt einfach fehl, -Bebaute Inselbereiche werden alle weiß dargestellt, -Orientsiedlung mit mehr als 12.000 Einwohnern.

Ich meine aber das es bei mir dran lag das ich direkt von einem Spielstand in einen anderen geladen hab. Also erst AB gezockt und dann von da aus direkt in Spielstand CD gesprungen. Hab irgendwo (glaub sogar hier im Forum) mal gelesen das man in dem Fall erst übers Hauptmenü gehen soll und von da aus neu laden. Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter, ich habs eben herzlich ignoriert und bereu es mal wieder. Bin aber trotzdem sauer das Ubisoft bzw Related es nach zwei Patches + Addon nicht geschafft haben diesen Bug mal zu beseitigen.


----------



## akif15 (20. Oktober 2010)

DAs war bei mir in dem Spiel nicht anders als ich es noch vor paar Monaten gespielt habe ... hatte mich irgendwann daran gewöhnt... immer Speichern zwischen durch dauert ja auch nicht lange...

auch wenn das Spiel wie ich finde richtig viel spass macht ist das ein unzumutbarer Zustand , müssen sich die macher was besseres einfallen lassen in zukünftigen Nachfolgern denn sonst vergraulen Sie die Fans...bei meine 1701 oder 1503 weiss nicht mehr gab es ähnliche probleme...


----------

